# International pedigree



## Kevgar510 (Apr 27, 2020)

So when i got my dog the breeder told me he was a working showline at the time I didn’t really know anything about gsd but after a few reads on here I understand its either showline or working line so i am a little confused. I have his pedigree but all his ancestors are from other countries so i dont think it would show on his akc pedigree if they have any champions or titles is there any database where i can find this out?


----------



## Kevgar510 (Apr 27, 2020)

This is his pedigree if it helps want to know if he has any certain things he might be good at based off his pedigree and also what is with all the vons in dog names? What does it mean? I feel like changing his name so it can have a von in it lol


----------



## von Wolfstal German Sheph (Feb 24, 2020)

What would You like to know about your pedigree?


----------



## Kevgar510 (Apr 27, 2020)

SharonCull9624 said:


> What would You like to know about your pedigree?


I dont really know how to read it and what it means but its my understanding if any titles where won in other countries it wont show on here? I just wanna know if theres any titles won in certain activities to see if i can train my dog in that to see if hes a natural at it. Want to know if he has any bred traits


----------



## von Wolfstal German Sheph (Feb 24, 2020)

The word von and vom mean from in German indicates which kennel the dog is from. An AKC pedigree on a foreign dog is sometimes difficult to follow. The dogs with an SZ number are dogs registered through the SV in Germany.


----------



## von Wolfstal German Sheph (Feb 24, 2020)

Kevgar510 said:


> I dont really know how to read it and what it means but its my understanding if any titles where won in other countries it wont show on here? I just wanna know if theres any titles won in certain activities to see if i can train my dog in that to see if hes a natural at it. Want to know if he has any bred traits


With the dogs in part of his pedigree they are from Mexico.. there are some good working showlines in the dog’s pedigree, meaning they are dogs which know how to do Schutzhund work. In Germany in order to be able to breed a dog the dog must have obtained a working title and a show rating.


----------



## von Wolfstal German Sheph (Feb 24, 2020)

The male Atos aus Agrigento was a VA dog, SchH 3 breed survey for life, HD/ED normal his ZW is 86 and he was 66.2cm tall this height is now over the standard as it was changed to 65cm as maximum height for males.. he is registered through the SV. He was the VA 1 dog at the Bundesieger in 2014 and VA 4 in the Netherlands Sieger Show.. he also had a lot of very good V ratings.. if you’d like more info on the pedigree let me know this is just one of the dogs. Karat’s Ulk was from Denmark


----------



## Kevgar510 (Apr 27, 2020)

SharonCull9624 said:


> The male Atos aus Agrigento was a VA dog, SchH 3 breed survey for life, HD/ED normal his ZW is 86 and he was 66.2cm tall this height is now over the standard as it was changed to 65cm as maximum height for males


So is working showline a cross between both working and showline? And schH is basicaly protection dog right?


----------



## Kevgar510 (Apr 27, 2020)

SharonCull9624 said:


> The male Atos aus Agrigento was a VA dog, SchH 3 breed survey for life, HD/ED normal his ZW is 86 and he was 66.2cm tall this height is now over the standard as it was changed to 65cm as maximum height for males.. he is registered through the SV. He was the VA 1 dog at the Bundesieger in 2014 and VA 4 in the Netherlands Sieger Show.. he also had a lot of very good V ratings


also ive heard of west german and american line, can you tell from this what he is?


----------



## Kevgar510 (Apr 27, 2020)

SharonCull9624 said:


> The male Atos aus Agrigento was a VA dog, SchH 3 breed survey for life, HD/ED normal his ZW is 86 and he was 66.2cm tall this height is now over the standard as it was changed to 65cm as maximum height for males.. he is registered through the SV. He was the VA 1 dog at the Bundesieger in 2014 and VA 4 in the Netherlands Sieger Show.. he also had a lot of very good V ratings.. if you’d like more info on the pedigree let me know this is just one of the dogs. Karat’s Ulk was from Denmark


Sorry but i am really knew to this what does v1 rating mean and what are v ratings


----------



## von Wolfstal German Sheph (Feb 24, 2020)

Kevgar510 said:


> also ive heard of west german and american line, can you tell from this what he is?


He has a lot of foreign dogs in the back of his pedigree as well as German dogs.. I don’t know a lot about the Mexico dogs. The V ratings are conformation shows and they can be at the regional or state levels these are known as LG or OG shows. The VA1 is the highest honor at the BSZS the largest German Shepherd show in the world. In order to get the VA the dog must have completed Obedience, Tracking and Protection and at the Sieger Show they are tested on the obedience and protection work


----------



## von Wolfstal German Sheph (Feb 24, 2020)

SharonCull9624 said:


> He has a lot of foreign dogs in the back of his pedigree as well as German dogs.. I don’t know a lot about the Mexico dogs. The V ratings are conformation shows and they can be at the regional or state levels these are known as LG or OG shows. The VA1 is the highest honor at the BSZS the largest German Shepherd show in the world. In order to get the VA the dog must have completed Obedience, Tracking and Protection and at the Sieger Show they are tested on the obedience and protection work


From what I see he has more German dogs and I don‘t see American lines per say


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Your puppy hasn't been added to the database, but here's a link to your pup's dam:






Sadie Von Mon'Set


Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog Sadie Von Mon'Set




www.pedigreedatabase.com





I didn't see the sire, but the grandfather is listed:






Ralph v. Leaa


Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog Ralph v. Leaa




www.pedigreedatabase.com


----------



## von Wolfstal German Sheph (Feb 24, 2020)

SharonCull9624 said:


> From what I see he has more German dogs and I don‘t see American lines per say


Here is a link to the you tube video of Atos at the 2014 Sieger Show


----------



## von Wolfstal German Sheph (Feb 24, 2020)

Also the links that are for the pedigree database are more accurate for information about where the dogs in his pedigree are from and what titles they’ve earned


----------



## Kevgar510 (Apr 27, 2020)

SharonCull9624 said:


> Also the links that are for the pedigree database are more accurate for information about where the dogs in his pedigree are from and what titles they’ve earned


Thanks you’ve been a great help! Im going to look into that pedigree database more. Any ideas on how to start him getting into protection work?


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Kevgar510 said:


> Thanks you’ve been a great help! Im going to look into that pedigree database more. Any ideas on how to start him getting into protection work?


You can find a club near you here:









Clubs & Events | United Schutzhund Clubs of America


Find a USCA club or event near you! We offer German Shepherd conformation shows, breed surveys, and trials nationwide.




www.germanshepherddog.com


----------



## Kevgar510 (Apr 27, 2020)

tim_s_adams said:


> You can find a club near you here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I only see shows and events on here im looking more for training information


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Kevgar510 said:


> I only see shows and events on here im looking more for training information


Scroll down. Select your region, and you'll see a list of clubs with both location and contact info.


----------



## Kevgar510 (Apr 27, 2020)

tim_s_adams said:


> Scroll down. Select your region, and you'll see a list of clubs with both location and contact info.


Thanks!


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

SharonCull9624 said:


> With the dogs in part of his pedigree they are from Mexico.. there are some good working showlines in the dog’s pedigree, meaning they are dogs which know how to do Schutzhund work. In Germany in order to be able to breed a dog the dog must have obtained a working title and a show rating.


There is no such thing as working show lines and schutzhund/IGP is sport not work. "Good" is totally subjective. I have not seen any modern European show lines that are "good" at sport and you never see they doing real world work.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Here is the online pedigree showing the titles. It will be easier to to read than the AKC ped. Posted.





__





Litter from Ralph v. Leaa and Sadie Von Mon'Set







www.pedigreedatabase.com


----------



## Kevgar510 (Apr 27, 2020)

Chip Blasiole said:


> There is no such thing as working show lines and schutzhund/IGP is sport not work. "Good" is totally subjective. I have not seen any modern European show lines that are "good" at sport and you never see they doing real world work.


So what line would he be considered


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

German show lines.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You have a West German show line. I don't know much about them but Zamp seems to be well regarded in show line circles, which your dog is 4-5 on. You should probably find a show line person to help you evaluate the dogs within the pedigree if you want to know traits of specific dogs.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

GSDCA may be another option for you....the showline competitors usually belong to this organization. German Shepherd Dog Club of America (GSDCA) - German Shepherd Dog Club of America


----------



## Kevgar510 (Apr 27, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> You have a West German show line. I don't know much about them but Zamp seems to be well regarded in show line circles, which your dog is 4-5 on. You should probably find a show line person to help you evaluate the dogs within the pedigree if you want to know traits of specific dogs.


Zamp?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Kevgar510 said:


> Zamp?


Click the link I posted above. And find someone that knows show lines to tell you about the individual dogs.


----------



## Kevgar510 (Apr 27, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> You have a West German show line. I don't know much about them but Zamp seems to be well regarded in show line circles, which your dog is 4-5 on. You should probably find a show line person to help you evaluate the dogs within the pedigree if you want to know traits of specific dogs.


did some research zamp was pretty well known thanks! Do you happen to know anyone well known in the showline pedigree who can help me evaluate the pedigree


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Every showline breeder I have ever talked to calls their dogs "working showlines" or just plain working dogs! And insists that they work just fine...........

That is a purely showline pedigree


Lee


----------

